# How would I tell the age of a rifle?



## spidercrab (Sep 18, 2004)

How would I be able to tell the age of the rifle? I have the serial numbers or is there a better way?


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Ring up or write the company who made it and tell them your serial number, they should be able to give you an estimate date on it.


----------

